# Field PG "INS" Taste



## Bit_False_01 (18 Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
auf der Tastatur beim Siemens Field PG gibt es links neben den Pfeiltasten die INS (Insert) Taste. Diese ähnelt ja der Eingabe bzw. Enter und ist bei manchen Arbeiten bei Simatic S5, notwendig.
Wenn ich S5 auf "normalen" PC's, Laptop's nutzen möchte, muss ich diese ja nun "ersetzen". ENTER ersetzt nicht 1:1. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus....


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht die "Einfügen" Taste?


----------



## CL550 (18 Dezember 2021)

Die 0 der Zahlentastatur. Wenn du keine getrennten Tasten hast, üblicherweise als Sonderbelegung mit Taste "FN" erreichbar.


----------

